# Other outside-the-box chamber ensembles like the Kronos Quartet?



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm just now discovering the Kronos Quartet & some of the fantastic variety of music they've recorded ~ the World music things, & Terry Riley works ~ & I've recently bought a cd by The Danish String Quartet, _Last Leaf_, of Nordic & other folk music arrangements; I'm loving this stuff! 
What other groups are there that record unusual, cross-genre music beyond "classic" classical?
Favorite CD recommendations are appreciated, too!


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

there is a young group called the PUBLIQuartet that seem to be heading in that direction. I heard them in concert two weeks ago, and they are a very fine group. I am not sure if they have recorded yet, but its worthwhile to keep any eye open for them. I have never heard them, but I think the Jack Quartet play the kind of music that you might be interested in.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The Soweto string quartet, inspired by South African dance rhythms, jazz, and close harmony singing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2018)

The Balanescu Quartet.

They performed on a Rabih Abou-Khalil album which I have, called Arabian Waltz. Check their Wiki entry.

Brits can listen to them on Mondays, at the beginning and end of University Challenge :tiphat:


----------



## newyorkconversation (Dec 6, 2017)

JACK Quartet focuses exclusively on contemporary classical.

The Harlem Quartet frequently incorporates jazz into their programs. 

The Attacca Quartet is doing the complete string quartets of three contemporary composers each year in a series called "Recently Added" (this year: Caroline Shaw, Michael Ippolito, and John Adams).


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

The Carpe Diem String Quartet does some wonderful cross-over performances. I'd strongly recommend their "Mug & Brush Sessions"--I think they're awesome!!!:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Los Angeles Guitar Quartet


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Laurie, here are a couple of string quartets that should interest you. They're both part of the Brooklyn-lower Manhattan scene.

Brooklyn Rider - http://brooklynrider.com/

Ethel - http://ethelcentral.org/

Also, look for music by a violinist named Todd Reynolds. http://www.toddreynolds.com/about/

Hope you enjoy their music.


----------

